# Transportation



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I arranged deliverly of an animal last weekend. I told the people who had the animal that the deliverly people would be there about 8.30 -9 thats what i was told.

Anyway to cut a long story short the dleiverly people where 5 hours late?
The people who had the animal made their parents stay in their house but they could no longer wait.

I lost £60 and im not happy, where do you think i stand on this?


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

you mean the delivery driver still charged you £60?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I belive the dilivery company is at fault here. keeping in mind i dont know the circumstances and my legal knowledge isnt that good. I belive you can claim back, any cost you incured, costs of the animals and cost of loss of earning through non collection of the animal, so long as a collection time was clealy specified. thats if the company was fully insured.

edit: You are also fully entitaled to claim back the dilivery costs.

jay


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

did the delivery men call you or the seller to say they were going to be late?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

No they didnt call, they just sent me a pm through this forum which i didnt read till after i got the phone call off them to say they were there and not one was in!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Any help on how i should go about getting my money back? this was petwheels by the way.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Oh here we go, not a rebound from the other thread is it?

It was me who was collecting the w/c sick Hermanns tortoise referred to here. Yes i informed her i was going to be late, i was told that although the people were going to work they`d arranged for their parents to stay in, and yes i did charge because i did a 400 mile round trip to collect the tortoise to arrive at an empty house. Do you have the contact number for the collection point yet Sarah? Considering you keep on about the facyt i didn`t call you when i knew i was running later than planned makes little difference as you had no way of contacting them anyway!!!

I give up. Anyone else fancy taking a shot while i`m at rock bottom???


PETWHEELS IS NOW NO LONGER OPERATIONAL!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Excuse me you were 5 hours late they could not wait any longer
You should have called to tell me.
As i said on the phone they are on line all morning so i can chat to them, they were at work when you arrived.
£60 is alot of money


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

you should not close down petwheels as i may need you in the future!  you cant let a few people beat you down, you should just take a little time out


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I pmed you to tell you i was late, it is not my fault you didn`t read it. Yes i was later than i informed you, but only by an hour. If i had a very sick hatchling tortoise who desperately needed help, andi knew i had a courier coming i wouldn`t have given up that soon!
Because of hanging around in Sunderland, calling at neighbours houses etc trying to get a contact number i lost another job that afternoon. I spent 8 hours driving, £65 in petrol and lost a £50 job all in one morning, for absolutely nothing but insults, and you tell me £60 is a lot of money! Yes i know that!

I`m not going to respond any further. People now have their opinions and can feel free to judge me as they will.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

blondesarah said:


> Excuse me you were 5 hours late they could not wait any longer
> You should have called to tell me.
> As i said on the phone they are on line all morning so i can chat to them, they were at work when you arrived.
> £60 is alot of money


why did you not talk to petwheels directley instead of naming and shaming, if you would have read the other thread her mum was rushed into hospital!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

blondesarah said:


> Excuse me you were 5 hours late they could not wait any longer
> You should have called to tell me.
> As i said on the phone they are on line all morning so i can chat to them, they were at work when you arrived.
> £60 is alot of money


You told me on the phone they were only online VERY early in the morning! They start work at 9!


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

ANT said:


> you should not close down petwheels as i may need you in the future!  you cant let a few people beat you down, you should just take a little time out


I agree totally Mand, remember I was the one that was speaking to you on the phone at 1:30am, you were totally exhausted after being out from 5am that day delivering, problems with traffic etc, and you told me you had got to be out again at about the same time to collect this tortoise, You weren't even home, so I said surely you could pm the person and tell them you were going to be late because going out again after a couple of hours sleep would have put you, Josh and any animals in danger, you didn't want to phone as you said it would be inconsiderate.

Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't it about 3am you finally got home (I've been to bed since you told me lol)


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

neminf said:


> I agree totally Mand, remember I was the one that was speaking to you on the phone at 1:30am, you were totally exhausted after being out from 5am that day delivering, problems with traffic etc, and you told me you had got to be out again at about the same time to collect this tortoise, You weren't even home, so I said surely you could pm the person and tell them you were going to be late because going out again after a couple of hours sleep would have put you, Josh and any animals in danger, you didn't want to phone as you said it would be inconsiderate.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't it about 3am you finally got home (I've been to bed since you told me lol)


Yes, i arrived home that morning at 3am, and was due to set out at 5am, but delayed it for an hour because it wasn`t safe for me to continue. I started out as early as i felt it safe and made the sick tortoise my priority due to the state of its health, losing a london delivery because of it. (young_gun)
Not only was it hugely disappointing to realise that the morning had been completely wasted, i get this on top of it.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I didn't read the other thread. I am sorry.
I think I should have had a phone call. No they didn't start work at 9. 
Its not my fault you had a late night.
looks like I'm in the wrong now you all know who it is.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

blondesarah said:


> I didn't read the other thread. I am sorry.
> I think I should have had a phone call. No they didn't start work at 9.
> Its not my fault you had a late night.
> looks like I'm in the wrong now you all know who it is.


You told me they started at 9. 
You did read the other thread!!!!! You sent this PM!



> Hello after reading the forum and hearing that other people have had problems, i only feel that it is right that i have my money back. You were 5 hours late and i had no phone call to say you were going to be late you said 8.30 -9 am and didnt turn up till 2, they waited until 1.
> I had to pay for other delively.


Why are you lying to try and make me look worse?????


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

No offence Spirit but showing the PM, without showing any date times etc to compare when she started this thread means nothing hun; just that she messaged you to tell you that after getting information from people on thise forum be it before or after the start of this thread. 

edit: Why didn't you call blondsarah once you reliesed you were running late, as then she could have made arrangements and gaven you any information you needed, be it canceling the collection etc. 

BLond sarah you have a PM. 

Jay


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

spirit975 - print screen the pm and upload it on photobucket then on here


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> No offence Spirit but showing the PM, without showing any date times etc to compare when she started this thread means nothing hun; just that she messaged you to tell you that after getting information from people on thise forum be it before or after the start of this thread.
> 
> BLond sarah you have a PM.
> 
> Jay


Private Message: Re: transport 
Today, 10:20 PM 
blondesarah 
Super Citizen
Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: Walsall
Posts: 700 

Re: transport 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello after reading the forum and hearing that other people have had problems, i only feel that it is right that i have my money back. You were 5 hours late and i had no phone call to say you were going to be late you said 8.30 -9 am and didnt turn up till 2, they waited until 1. 
I had to pay for other delively.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Private Message: Re: transport
> Today, 10:20 PM
> blondesarah
> Super Citizen
> ...


thats after she started this thread, therefore she could have quite possiably not read the other thread before starting this one. The information could have been gained after possting this thread or after being directed to the other thread as you yourself stated in your earlyier posts. 

jay


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> edit: Why didn't you call blondsarah once you reliesed you were running late, as then she could have made arrangements and gaven you any information you needed, be it canceling the collection etc. Jay


would Sarah have welcomed a call at three in the morning, I wouldn't which is why I suggested to spirit she pm'd


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> thats after she started this thread, therefore she could have quite possiably not read the other thread before starting this one. The information could have been gained after possting this thread or after being directed to the other thread as you yourself stated in your earlyier posts.
> 
> jay


 
Was it just pure coincedence then? Blondesarah decided to complain tonight just because she felt the time was right?
The PM says she had read the forum!! That as far as i know is the only other thread reporting a problem!

Yes the PM was sent after posting this, of course it was, but it was before she had continued to diss me!

I had spent the petrol money getting there, i told her i was late, until Esso start doing refunds for unecessary trips thats the way it stands. 

If you Sarah wish to take it further i will await information from your solicitor. Until then i will not discuss this matter further.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

neminf said:


> would Sarah have welcomed a call at three in the morning, I wouldn't which is why I suggested to spirit she pm'd



what wrong with 7, 8, 9 , 10, 11, 12 etc in the morning if she new she was going to be late. TBH if it was the case spirit was aware she was running late the night previous night i would of expected her as a business to be calling all customers as soon as possiable to inform them of delays. 

personally i would have prefered a call at 3am, but not everyone would. 

Jay


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

whhy would it have had to be 3 in the morning? 
I assuem it was initially planned for 9am? and arrived at 2pm one hour after parents left house?
could nothing have happened..say at 7,8,9,10, 11am or midday?
comunication is so important.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

now that is wierd.... lol 
[spike i mean]


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Was it just pure coincedence then? Blondesarah decided to complain tonight just because she felt the time was right?
> The PM says she had read the forum!! That as far as i know is the only other thread reporting a problem!
> 
> Yes the PM was sent after posting this, of course it was, but it was before she had continued to diss me!
> ...


no offence hun, and i know i keep commenting knowing full well i shouldn't (my fault for procrastinating work) but a pm IMO isn't really contacting the customer. a phone call at the apporpiate time would have been what i would have expected. 



And i hate to say it hun, if you wish to take it to the solicter level im affraid from whats be printed here you have no real legal stand point (from what i can see) and sarah has full right to demand her money back. 

Anyhow, i'll stop commenting as althought this has been made public i dont want to escilate the situation. 

jay


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> no offence hun, and i know i keep commenting knowing full well i shouldn't (my fault for procrastinating work) but a pm IMO isn't really contacting the customer. a phone call at the apporpiate time would have been what i would have expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks.

I really don`t think it would be wise to take this to a legal level.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Since you have had your chance to reply Spirit I shall close this thread.


----------

